# Couple more !



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

IMG_0716 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr

IMG_0500 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr

IMG_0479 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again - V's R just camera HOGs - no such thing as a bad PIC - TR & I try 2 prove this WRONG !!!!! but still does not happen !!! I will NOT comment on the PUPPY Pics !!!!!!!!!! THESE should not V on the FORUM !!!!!!C1- want 1 !!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Gorgeous looking gal


----------

